# Sms Forum Donations



## BumbleBee (17/8/14)

I would love to donate a bit of cash to the forum but have no credit card or paypal. I'm pretty sure there are stacks of other forum users with the same problem. How about setting up one of those 30000 type SMS numbers for donations. Donors would be able to donate R10, R20 or R100 or whatever and include their username in the SMS to be added to the donor list and get a cool "forum donor" banner. This can be used for the paying of fines too 

Come on guys, this should be an easy one and will surely get that target up faster

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Noddy (17/8/14)

Great idea


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/14)

There is only one problem with that option... the cellular providers take a GIANT share of the money... and I mean a giant share! Best option would be a deposit into the Ecigssa bank account... easy peasy Japanesey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is only one problem with that option... the cellular providers take a GIANT share of the money... and I mean a giant share! Best option would be a deposit into the Ecigssa bank account... easy peasy Japanesey.


I was thinking that seeing as everybody has at least 1 cell phone what could be easier than sending a quick text message. No hassles with adding beneficiaries and bank fees n stuff.

Erm... Yeah, I just took a quick look at some options, they are bloody mad! Setting it up is almost two grand and cost around R600 per month to run, minimum of 500 sms's a month and you only get like 40% of the money donated after everyone else takes their share of the pie??? and that is only after the pie has been passed around for 3 months 

@Bumblebabe set something like this up for our Lions Club a few years ago and as far as I know there weren't any such fees, but this may be because it was for a non profit organization.

Nevermind, kak idea... please excuse this brain fart

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/14)

Yip it's a fine idea for a non profit... but silly for a normal business... 

But I loved the idea and the sentiment!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (20/8/14)

After all that time passed and all the work we put into it they still took all the money from the SMSs we received. 
Not worth it 

Old fashioned banking details loaded once and you can donate to your hearts content. 
Best option by far

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> After all that time passed and all the work we put into it they still took all the money from the SMSs we received.
> Not worth it
> 
> Old fashioned banking details loaded once and you can donate to your hearts content.
> Best option by far


 
just add ecigssa as a beneficiary. most ppl have an app on there phones for internet banking. think its a cheaper option on the whole

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

